# Brückentagstour in der Pfalz [RZB]



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Saarländer,
am 23.05. ist Brückentag. Und wenn ich hier im Forum so 4-5 Freiwillige finde, dann guide ich eine schöne Tour durch die benachbarte Pfalz.
60km und so ca. 1200-1300hm würden anstehen. Zweimal gehts hoch bis auf 600m, wo nochmals 20m hohe Aussichtstürme bestiegen werden können (Luitpoldsturm und Eschkopfturm). Start und Abfahrtsort wäre der Ständehof an der B10 bei Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb. Also selbst von SB aus sinds ca. 45min Anfahrt.
Schöne Trails und Abfahrten sind wie gewohnt bei den Randzonenbikertouren in hohem Anteil dabei.

Ich bitte um Wortmeldung!

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Thorsten_F (12. Mai 2008)

1 Pfälzer.

Dooooooooooooooooooomster!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2008)

Opti, ich bewundere deine Geduld in Sachen "Missionierung der Saarländer". Das habe ich schon vor Jahren aufgegeben, als aus dem Westen die Maulerei losging, ob der Gäsbock-Marathon jetzt ein Marathon oder eine CTF sei.
Heute fragen mich witzigerweise teilnehmende Saarländer, warum denn so wenige aus den spät hinzugekommenen Gebieten (nicht die im Osten) am Start sind und versprechen gleichzeitig, im nächsten Jahr noch ein paar mitzubringen.
Ich geh' dann mal Tauben in Weiss züchten und schicke eventuell 2009 ein Tierchen da hin.


K.


----------



## chris84 (13. Mai 2008)

sollte ich an dem langen WE nicht mit dem Motorrad unterwegs sein, würde ich in Erwägung ziehen, mi 1-2 leuten rüber zu kommen


----------



## Optimizer (13. Mai 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> sollte ich an dem langen WE nicht mit dem Motorrad unterwegs sein, würde ich in Erwägung ziehen, mi 1-2 leuten rüber zu kommen


Hey Chris, du Klopper! Setz mal die richtigen Prioritäten... dann weißt du auch, was du am 23. zu tun hast!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (13. Mai 2008)

Arrrg...bin nicht da. Bin an der Ostsee...Schade!
Grüße,
Dom


----------



## scotty23 (13. Mai 2008)

Moin,

als exil Saarländer in der Pfalz (der am Gäsbock schon teilgenommen hat als es immer noch geregnet hat) würde ich sehr gerne teilnehmen ... bin aber schon am 18.05 in Spicheren bei der CTF dabei. Die kann ich wiederum den Pfälzern nur empfehlen, wer auf senkrecht hoch und senkrecht runter steht
sollte sich das nicht entgehen lassen.

Um wie viel Uhr würde die Tour denn starten ?

ciao
scotty


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2008)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr würde die Tour denn starten ?


Da die Tour von mir noch nicht richtig offiziell ausgeschrieben wurde, ist die Startzeit noch verhandelbar...
Wie wärs mit *10.00 Uhr*?


----------



## chris84 (14. Mai 2008)

10 Uhr ist ok... von mir aus können wir auch halb 10 oder 9 starten... wenn ich denn dabei bin  

die Spicherer CTF ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen! Allerdings werde ich die DEFINTIV NUR fahren wenns entsprechend trocken ist. Wenns Samstag regnet werd ich das definitiv bleiben lassen


----------



## agent_smith (14. Mai 2008)

Hi Optimizer!

Wenns bei 10:00 Uhr bleibt würde ich gerne mit einem weiteren Biker aus dem Saarland anreisen 

LG Timo


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2008)

Ei supi...
ich zähle mal kurz durch: thorsten_f, scotty23, chris, agent_smith(+1)
Also sind schonmal mind. 5 Leutz zusammen!
Heut mittag mach ich noch ne kleine Vortour und kann euch dann morgen schonmal Appetit machen...

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (14. Mai 2008)

ich bin ja die ganze zeit schon am überlegen, wie ich mir nächste woche für die tour zeit freischauffeln könnte...  
und jetzt fährt noch scotty mit...  

ich bin zu 80-90% am start.


----------



## puremalt (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Opti,
und wieder ein  dem Missionar, der uns jedes Jahr den rechten Trail zeigt.
Bin leider an dem Tag nicht da. Baue meiner Schwester 'nen Gartenteich. 
Ist dass eigentlich die "HDR: Die zwei Türme"-Tour?

@ Kelme: ich als Exil-Pfälzer (zumindest gelte ich als Hunsrücker hier im Saarland dazu) wollte immer schon am Gäsbock teilnehmen, aber bisher kam immer was dazwischen und dieses Jahr war's mir zu trocken.


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> ... @ Kelme: ich als Exil-Pfälzer (zumindest gelte ich als Hunsrücker hier im Saarland dazu)...


 Wie? Geographie geht auch nicht? 



puremalt schrieb:


> ... @ Kelme: ich ... wollte immer schon am Gäsbock teilnehmen, aber bisher kam immer was dazwischen und dieses Jahr war's mir zu trocken.


Zwei Chancen bleiben (@Optimizer: Nicht wieder den Renten-Gag. Bitte!).


K.


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2008)

Diesmal heißt es: Hoch zu den "Tops of the Randzone"!
*Datum: Freitag, 23.05.2008, 10:00 Uhr*
*Treffpunkt: Ständehof bei Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb (Anfahrskizze unten als Anhang)*
*Streckenlänge: ca. 62km bei ca. 1200hm*
Verlauf der Tour/Sehenswürdigkeiten: Zweimal überqueren wir die Marke von 600hm. Über schöne Abfahrten und schweißtreibende Anstiege teils auf Trails, teils auf landschaftlich interessanten Forstwegen geht's hoch zum Luitpolds- und anschließend zum Eschkopfturm hoch. Diese beiden sind die Tops of the Randzone und bieten euch herrliche Ausblick über den kompletten Pfälzer Wald...

Die Tour wird ca. 6 Std. reine Fahrzeit in Anspruch nehmen. Nach ca. 2 Std. Fahrzeit könnten wir bei Bedarf in Hofstätten in einer der vielen Gaststätten ne Pause einlegen. Wasserschöpfmöglichkeiten gibt es unterwegs genug... Bis spätestens 17.00 Uhr sollten wir zurück sein.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - hat die Tour jetzt offiziell ausgeschrieben, weil er übers Wochenende in London ist...


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ist dass eigentlich die "HDR: Die zwei Türme"-Tour?


1. teilweise
2. andersrum....


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zwei Chancen bleiben (@Optimizer: Nicht wieder den Renten-Gag. Bitte!).
> 
> 
> K.


Ich mach doch nie Witze über Rentner... aber eines vorweg: sollte unterwegs einer maulen, es wäre so anstrengend und er ist schon so alt und die Knochen u.s.w...., dann kann er sich hier daneben stellen und ein paar Pilze an sich wachsen lassen oder gleich den Klappspaten nehmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... dann kann er sich hier daneben stellen und ein paar Pilze an sich wachsen lassen oder gleich den Klappspaten nehmen:
> ...



Schon viel besser. Es leben alte Gewohnheiten im Forum wieder auf . Das "Pils wachsen" lassen wir mal neben dem Klappspaten gelten.


----------



## Kendooo (17. Mai 2008)

Ich würde dann auch gerne die Saarländer verstärken, solange die Gruppe dann nicht zu groß wird.
Jemand, der auch aus der Nähe von Neunkirchen fahren würde? Per Zug kommt man sicher eher schlecht dort hin. Und allein im Auto fahren finde ich immer blöd.
Kelme, mit welchem Rad bist du unterwegs? Würde den Avalanche gern mal nach der Metamorphose in echt sehen.


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2008)

Kendooo schrieb:


> ...
> Kelme, mit welchem Rad bist du unterwegs? Würde den Avalanche gern mal nach der Metamorphose in echt sehen.


Natürlich mit dem Metamorphosen-Rad. Allerdings fahre ich erst morgen (Sonntag) mit dem Humpen und OliT durch die Haard im Westfälischen. Mein Arbeitgeber hat Wochenendeinsatz befohlen  und am Brückentag weile ich irgendwo in der Eifel


----------



## p41n (17. Mai 2008)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Ich würde dann auch gerne die Saarländer verstärken, solange die Gruppe dann nicht zu groß wird.
> Jemand, der auch aus der Nähe von Neunkirchen fahren würde? Per Zug kommt man sicher eher schlecht dort hin. Und allein im Auto fahren finde ich immer blöd.
> Kelme, mit welchem Rad bist du unterwegs? Würde den Avalanche gern mal nach der Metamorphose in echt sehen.



Hi Kendooo,

Wohne in Ottweiler und würde gerne am 23.05. an der Tour teilnehmen. Nur fahre ich schon am 22.05. an der CTF in Niederlinxweiler mit. Deswegen ist mir die Tour am Folgetag zuviel. 

Wenn du magst, können wir aber gerne mal in Zukunft zusammen fahren. Oder Du lässt die Tour am Freitag ausfallen und fährst stattdessen die CTF mit.. 


viele grüße


----------



## Optimizer (18. Mai 2008)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Per Zug kommt man sicher eher schlecht dort hin. Und allein im Auto fahren finde ich immer blöd.


Ab Homburg Hbf sinds 1,5 Std. mit der Bahn bis Münchweiler a.d. Rodalb. Ich könnte dich da abholen...


----------



## chris84 (18. Mai 2008)

ich hätt da grad ma ne spontane idee... 

Donnerstag mitm Rad rüberfahren, dort übernachten... Freitags die Tour radeln, übernachten und Samstag wieder heim rollen...

Hätt da jemand Lust mitzumachen?


----------



## Kendooo (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Optimizer,
danke für das Angebot, aber ich muss doch leider wieder absagen. Das Rumgehetze bingt ja im Endeffekt doch nichts. Sorry


----------



## Optimizer (20. Mai 2008)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Hi Optimizer,
> danke für das Angebot, aber ich muss doch leider wieder absagen. Das Rumgehetze bingt ja im Endeffekt doch nichts. Sorry


Macht nix! Es gibt bestimmt ein nächstes Mal...

Btw:
                         Für schlankmachende 80hm und 1km mehr, kann ich am Freitag noch diesen Trail an feiner Felsenformation vorbei anbieten:


----------



## chris84 (20. Mai 2008)

Der Trail is gebongt!  

hab meinen Plan wieder verworfen, keine Zeit  

so wies aussieht hab ich ein Auto zur Verfügung zwecks Anreise. Da wäre noch 1, bzw. mit etwas Geschick sogar 2 Plätze für Bike + Biker frei.... 
Kann das aber Donnerstag erst bestätigen!


----------



## leeqwar (20. Mai 2008)

der drop sieht fahrbar aus.
eigentlich könnten die pfälzer ja auch nach heusweiler kommen. das wäre einfacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. Mai 2008)

leeqwar schrieb:


> der drop sieht fahrbar aus.
> eigentlich könnten die pfälzer ja auch nach heusweiler kommen. das wäre einfacher...


Aber mit dem Pfälzer Wald UND den Trails  

was is eigentlich mit dir? fährst du überhaupt noch MTB?


----------



## leeqwar (20. Mai 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> was is eigentlich mit dir? fährst du überhaupt noch MTB?



eigentlich wollte ich am freitag auf nem esel mitreiten...  


war längere zeit krank. aber inzwischen fahr ich wieder halbwegs regelmässig.


----------



## chris84 (20. Mai 2008)

ei dann je! 

würd sich ja anbieten zusammen zu fahren... hab wie gesagt noch en platz im auto frei so wies aussieht


----------



## leeqwar (21. Mai 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> ei dann je!
> 
> würd sich ja anbieten zusammen zu fahren... hab wie gesagt noch en platz im auto frei so wies aussieht



das angebot nehme ich doch gerne und dankend an.


----------



## chris84 (21. Mai 2008)

ok, alles weitere dann morgen abend per PN oder Handy


----------



## Optimizer (21. Mai 2008)

Falls jemand noch Infos bzgl. Anfahrt oder meine Handynummer brauch, soll er mir bitte ne pn schicken! Oder Chris fragen, der kennt sich auch aus!


----------



## agent_smith (21. Mai 2008)

Hi Opti und co.
Ich muss leider doch wieder absagen.
Viel Spaß!
LG Timo


----------



## Thorsten_F (21. Mai 2008)

wieviel sind wir denn nun?


----------



## Optimizer (21. Mai 2008)

ich zähle momentan so fünf oder sechs, inklusive mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (21. Mai 2008)

dann reicht ja der schnaps.


----------



## leeqwar (22. Mai 2008)

ich dachte, der schnaps wäre zum bestechen der wanderer? 
anfahrtechnisch ist alles geklärt. wir sehen uns morgen früh. freu mich auf die tour!


----------



## kneesliding (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Sorry its a bit late, just noticed your post and was wondering if there is room for one more?
Am English and live in Hochspeyer, am off tomorrow and fancy a ride.
Am just your average rider  
Drop me a line

Pete


----------



## kneesliding (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm,

hab eben festgestellt das ich es auf Englisch geschrieben habe.
Wenn ihr es versteht.......

Pete


----------



## scotty23 (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Mist jetzt muss ich leider absagen .... 
Viel spass morgen

ciao
Scotty23


----------



## scotty23 (22. Mai 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> hab eben festgestellt das ich es auf Englisch geschrieben habe.
> Wenn ihr es versteht.......
> ...




Verstanden wird das wohl und ich hätte Dich auch gerne mitgenommen
nur leider klappt es bei mir morgen nicht. Ich werde wohl hier in KL
eine Runde drehen müssen, wenn Du lust hast und nicht mit in den 
schönen Pfälzer Wald fährst können wir uns ja treffen Ich fahre so gegen 
10:00 Uhr los.

ciao
scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (23. Mai 2008)

und wieder dahemm! 

super geile Tour! und super geguidet, wie wir das vom Optiguide gewohnt sind!   Großes Lob an dieser Stelle dafür!

Pfälzer Wald ist wirklich immer eine Reise wert! nach meinem Tacho warens etwa 67km, und gut 1300hm dürftens gewesen sein. 
Und das Wetter war einfach perfekt! 

es ewig pädle hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!

Wo gibts die Bilder? 

@Torsten_F: gib mir mal deine Handynummer dass ich dich nächstes mal rechtzeitig rausbimmeln kann


----------



## leeqwar (23. Mai 2008)

auch von mir ein dickes lob an den guide  
danke für die spitzentour mit traumtrails. von allem etwas. perfekt.


----------



## Thorsten_F (23. Mai 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> @Torsten_F: gib mir mal deine Handynummer dass ich dich nächstes mal rechtzeitig rausbimmeln kann




DER musste ja kommen 
Aber ich war dann etwas später auf dem FWW. HAt auch gerockt.


----------



## Quente (23. Mai 2008)

Großes Lob an den Guide  .
Höhenprofil



Die Drei haben sich nicht vor einem Alten Sack verneigt, nein Die studieren die Karte.



Luitpoldturm



Eschkopfturm



Also was die Pälzer immer hänn wonns net ufem Audo geschdonne hätt ich hätt nett gemerkt das des Saarlänner sinn.


----------



## Tobilas (23. Mai 2008)

LOL  
An dem Turm da (letztes Bild) waren wir doch auch eben !!!
Um wieviel Uhr ward ihr dort??
Wir sind Tour 1 geradelt, gestartet um 13Uhr...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Quente (23. Mai 2008)

12.55 Uhr
Bild anklicken.
Kameradaten rechts unten.


----------



## Tobilas (23. Mai 2008)

Bei uns war's halb fünf...


----------



## Optimizer (26. Mai 2008)

Ein wenig verspätet, aber nicht zu spät, folgt nun ein kleiner Tourbericht...

Ausgerechnet ein "Schlaflos"-Fahrer (Namen wird nicht genannt...) konnte wegen Verschlafens nicht an dieser tollen Tour teilnehmen. Also ging es mit einer kleineren Delegation (Chris, Leeqwar, Quente und Optiguide) Richtung ersten 600er...





Da das Wetter nicht so richtig mit Sonnenschein mitspielen wollte, gab es einen leicht bewölkten, aber weiten Rundblick in die Randzone...
Eben noch rundgeblickt, gings dann schon den nächsten Trail abwärts. Die Geste von Leeqwar kann entweder heißen: "Leeqwar will nach Hause telefonieren" oder "Der Trail war echt ned schlecht". In Wirklichkeit bedeutete die Geste, dass man den Riemen am Helm besser vor der Abfahrt schliessen sollte, gelle?





Der Schlussanstieg zum zweiten 600er (Eschkopf) war wirklich wirklich hart. Idealerweise lautet die Markierung hoch zum Eschkopfturm "Rotes Kreuz"... Quente hatte keine Sanitäterunterstützung notwendig, trotzdem sieht man, dass es schon recht steil war:






Weiter ging es aufs "Grüne Kreuz" mit gesichtsgrinsender Abfahrt auf dem "Ewige Pfad". Kurz danach hieß es: "Rampe hoch!" und mit Gestöhne auf technisch interessantem, verblocktem Trail an den Kippfelsen weiter:





Wo es hoch geht, geht es auch irgendwann wieder runter, zwar sehr holprig über Wurzeln und schiefliegende Felsen, aber wir wollten ja auch gefordert werden:





Schlussum hieß es nach 65km und 1300hm "Fertig"... und das mit selbst für den Guide erstaunlich hohem und schönem Trailanteil!

Danke an die Mitstreiter für die schöne Tour!

PS: Die übrigen Bilder gibt es hier: http://www.randzonenbiker.de


----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2008)

Wow,

das sieht richtig gut aus....
Vielleicht beim Näschten ausflug, schau ich mal vorbei.....

Gruß

Der Englander Pete


----------



## leeqwar (29. Mai 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da das Wetter nicht so richtig mit Sonnenschein mitspielen wollte, gab es  Die Geste von Leeqwar kann entweder heißen: "Leeqwar will nach Hause telefonieren" oder "Der Trail war echt ned schlecht". In Wirklichkeit bedeutete die Geste, dass man den Riemen am Helm besser vor der Abfahrt schliessen sollte, gelle?



ich glaube, leeqwar meinte "lass uns umdrehen und das ding gleich nochmal fahren..."  
helmriemen werden doch immer überschätzt.   

schöner bericht! 
auch der von Quente. (dann werden wir wohl das nächste mal hinter einöd die nummerschilder überkleben und am dialäkt feilä müssä   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

